# Hunky Screensavers



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

And 1 girl


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

wow
they are mind blowing


----------



## jackiejunque (May 12, 2010)

My Kindle is on its way and its all new to me. I love these pictures and would love one as a screensaver. How do you get it on the Kindle?

Jackie


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,11566.0.html


----------



## Gyro (May 27, 2010)

Where did you get these from originally?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I get pictures from all over the internet


----------

